# New Skiff, New Member



## s1992 (Jan 31, 2012)

Good morning names Alex been creeping here on microskiff.com for some time now and finally bought my first skiff. Any input/info would be appreciated. The tittle says 1970 Thermal 14.5 ft. , any info on these hulls?

Looking forward to working with you guys, Thanks


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Man thats a sweet lookin hull!!!!!!!!


----------



## s1992 (Jan 31, 2012)

> Man thats a sweet lookin hull!!!!!!!!


I'm in love with the lines on this boat!

Slowly but surely making some progress on her. 25 hp tiller & poling platform coming soon. [smiley=computer-ebay.gif]


----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

Alexskiff I too love the lines of your new skiff . Nice find !!


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice score, going to be a fun project.


----------



## s1992 (Jan 31, 2012)

thanks guys, i still got a couple dings i gotta fill in the fiberglass. Poly fill should do the trick? Used outboard prices are outrageous i think i am gonna take the plunge and purchase a new 25 but then again not sure if a 25 would pop the boat up on plane with 3 people?


----------



## s1992 (Jan 31, 2012)

She floats; needs a new drain plug sleeve as i didn't notice it was rotted out until I water tested it and spotted the minor leak.


----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

Boat floats nice . Looks shallow !


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

looking real good! You gonna keep benches or try for a deck? There was a hull re-do over on saltyshores that turned out awesome with bench seats!


----------



## s1992 (Jan 31, 2012)

> looking real good! You gonna keep benches or try for a deck? There was a hull re-do over on saltyshores that turned out awesome with bench seats!


Thanks guys. I think I'm gonna keep the benches I don't want to risk hull flex. maybe ill do a back deck from the bench back and add a grab bar onto the center console since I'm planning on a 25 tiller. Still tossing around alot of different ideas; if you got any shoot em my way they'd be much appreciated.


----------

